

PyQt 5.0 released - andrevoget
http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/news/pyqt-50

======
andrevoget
Differences between PyQt4 and PyQt5:
[http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQt5/pyqt4_differences.htm...](http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQt5/pyqt4_differences.html)

